# What do you wear on your feet?



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

What do you guys wear fly fishing? I like to have bear feet so I can feel the line, but I need to start protecting them from the sun. Is there anything out there more durable than a pair of socks that will let you feel the line under your toes?


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

check out sand socks made for volleyball players..used to wear them playing volleyball in the middle of july and august..sand is pretty abrasive and they stand up to that along with being waterproof, breathable, lightweight etc etc...never thought to wear them on the boat until, well...now


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I wear non marking running shoes with arch inserts otherwise my feet get really sore. I use the stripping bucket to minimize stepping on the line.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Under Armor Hydro Deck


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

CurtisWright said:


> What do you guys wear fly fishing? I like to have bear feet so I can feel the line, but I need to start protecting them from the sun. Is there anything out there more durable than a pair of socks that will let you feel the line under your toes?


Post of couple pics of those "Bear Feet"...Grizzly or Black? 

I just bought a pair of the Simms Currents Shoe....pretty nice and you can still feel line if it's underfoot...thinner sole that those mentioned.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I run in Merrell Trail Gloves. Once the tread is wore pretty smooth and the bottom is as limp as a good tortilla, they make great fishing shoes. I replace the laces with elastic ties and they are the next best thing to bare feet. I guess a new pair would be okay, but I like the bottom to be bald for fishing purposes. Any zero drop minimalist shoe would be fine. Some guys on the board used to swear by the Vibram 5-Fingers, but they look so dang goofy that I just can't do it.

Nate


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I Fred Flintstone it - if it gets super hot, I put on a pair of light socks. I have SeaDek in the cockpit, so the feet don't suffer too bad. I just have wearing shoes in the boat - something gets caught on them, and I definitely do not cast with shoes or booties on.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Net 30 said:


> Post of couple pics of those "Bear Feet"...Grizzly or Black?
> 
> I just bought a pair of the Simms Currents Shoe....pretty nice and you can still feel line if it's underfoot...thinner sole that those mentioned.


You like the currents? Worth 99 bones?


----------



## ratsix (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't wear shoes on the boat unless it is cold, then I wear moccasins. When not in the boat I found the best minimal shoe to be the Vivobarefoot, and they don't look goofy.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Net 30 said:


> Post of couple pics of those "Bear Feet"...Grizzly or Black?
> 
> I just bought a pair of the Simms Currents Shoe....pretty nice and you can still feel line if it's underfoot...thinner sole that those mentioned.


I am good at math. Haha. I will check thoes out.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

321nole said:


> check out sand socks made for volleyball players..used to wear them playing volleyball in the middle of july and august..sand is pretty abrasive and they stand up to that along with being waterproof, breathable, lightweight etc etc...never thought to wear them on the boat until, well...now


This is exactly what I was looking for. I ordered a pair from sandsocks.com. 20$ I will let you know how they work


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Curtis, let us know how they work out. I'm curious myself. But I normally go barefoot or use Quicksilver soft flip flops that have a good arch support, which helps my feet from getting fatigued.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I were Wal-Mart slip on so I can take them off fast and they have a white bottom. I have 2 pair

Also I saw a show on were the boat owner put a towel down in the boat for people to wipe their feet. Why didn't I think of that


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

T Bone said:


> You like the currents? Worth 99 bones?


I'd be happier if they were $69 but not bad for the $. Good arch.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Net 30 said:


> I'd be happier if they were $69 but not bad for the $. Good arch.


Yea, My feet use to get tired. Then I lost 30lbs and am good to go barefoot all day.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I tried out the sand socks this weekend. They are great. Its not as good as being barefoot, but I can feel the fly line under my feet. They have a soft breathable upper so they are a lot cooler than typical neoprene socks. They run tight so get one size larger than you need. I wear a 10 and got the large. Going to order a pair of extra large


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Curtis, let us know how they work out. I'm curious myself. But I normally go barefoot or use Quicksilver soft flip flops that have a good arch support, which helps my feet from getting fatigued.


I always go barefoot. Sand, pieces of shell or whatever can always get stuck in shoes and scratch up a nice finish. It does make for interesting maneuvering on a wet deck...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I looked up Sand Socks and they looked great and practical but I am a grandpa and I'd look pretty ridiculous in those. So I'll let you young bucks wear them. I have a pair of dive booties that I have worn chasing Bonefish on coral and sand bottoms. But now I'll jus wear my Wal- mart slip ons


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I barefoot it unless really cold.

I have the pleasure and curse of being short and a few lbs on the fat side.

Apparently this angers the fishing pant makers so they make sure to make my pant legs about 2" to long. This extra material gives the vertically challenged angler enough extra material to cover about 70-80% of the top of his foot at most times. 

Throw in sunscreen twice daily and bobs you uncle.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Net 30 said:


> Post of couple pics of those "Bear Feet"...Grizzly or Black?
> 
> I just bought a pair of the Simms Currents Shoe....pretty nice and you can still feel line if it's underfoot...thinner sole that those mentioned.


I just threw away an old pair of Sperry Topsiders that I had Superfeet insoles in. They were comfortable, but nasty.

Replaced them with the new Simms Currents, and have yet to wear them. Will find out Saturday.

Used to keep a pair of Crocs with the straps removed in the boat for when my feet started hurting when fishing barefooted but you can't feel the line underfoot.

FYI: Soft Science "Skiff" flip-flops are the bomb for walking comfort, and the soles grip pretty good.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Net 30 said:


> I'd be happier if they were $69 but not bad for the $. Good arch.





MariettaMike said:


> I just threw away an old pair of Sperry Topsiders that I had Superfeet insoles in. They were comfortable, but nasty.
> 
> Replaced them with the new Simms Currents, and have yet to wear them. Will find out Saturday.
> 
> ...


Any update on the Simms Currents?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

T Bone said:


> Any update on the Simms Currents?


I've actually been wearing them quite a bit lately.

They run narrow sizewise, and the sole isn't as grippy as my old Sperry's.

But they are cool on the feet, dry really quick, and fit snug enough to wade around a little without getting rocks or sand inside.

Much, much safer for walking to get the truck with wet feet than flip flops, and don't slosh, squish, or squeak.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

I just put sunscreen on the tops of my feet to prevent sunburn.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> I've actually been wearing them quite a bit lately.
> 
> They run narrow sizewise, and the sole isn't as grippy as my old Sperry's.
> 
> ...


I picked up a pair of these too. I really like the design, but man do they hurt my feet. Did yours bother you at first? They feel really really tight on the sides.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Financekid1 said:


> I picked up a pair of these too. I really like the design, but man do they hurt my feet. Did yours bother you at first? They feel really really tight on the sides.


They did take some getting used to as they aren't actually shoes with a steel shank.

I wear narrow width shoes so they fit me great, while the guy that sold them to me can't wear them because his feet are too wide.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Sperry Top Sider Adaptive Wave Siping with GripX soles. West Marine $99. Do not use as daily wear. Soft compound sole will wear out. Great for Texas heat and very lightweight. Close to barefoot as I have found and protect from an oyster reef fall from the platform. Designed for sail boat crews.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nike lunar tempo 2 running shoes. My feet have never been so comfortable on the boat. Cheap on eBay as well!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

On the skiff, I go barefoot until it gets cold and then I wear 2mm neoprene socks.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I can't speak for them but Sperry makes an H2O Express that I've been eyeballing. They have good reviews and were originally $99 but have seen them for $69.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

upf 50 sunscreen is pretty crazy effective if you apply a few times. I wear nothing since I put sea dek (although I got mine from carbon marine) on my cockpit floor and casting and poling platform. It's amazing how much less fatiguing it is to be barefoot on the pad than in any type of shoe. In a shoe your foot always moves around a little bit and you are constantly adjusting to keep your balance - you don't realize how much till you have the padded floor and go barefoot - i would never go back.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks to the poster on the Sand Socks. When fishing trout streams I usually just use wading sandals because I do a lot of hike in trips and don't like wearing waders. Plus surfing in the winter with my son has killed off all my cold nerve endings. To avoid blisters and abrasions from the straps on the sandals I would wear a pair of neoprene socks. The Sand Socks look like a lower cost alternative. You learn something every day!


----------

